# Delegate for North Carolina Competition



## SFCuber (Jan 28, 2016)

I live in NC and some threads have been trying to get a comp going but, the nearest delegate Chester Lian hasn't replied to any emails. So I was wondering if another delegate could go if Chester doesn't reply.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 28, 2016)

Contact Evan Liu (sorry if I misspelled that), he is the delegate for VA.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 28, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Contact Evan Liu (sorry if I misspelled that), he is the delegate for VA.



Evan is living in the UK right now


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 28, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Evan is living in the UK right now



That would explain everything :/

Then probably Felix Lee or something.


----------



## SFCuber (Jan 29, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> That would explain everything :/
> 
> Then probably Felix Lee or something.



I asked Felix but unfortunately he won't be delegating any comps outside of MD anytime soon. The search continues. I'll keep asking delegates.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jan 29, 2016)

Are you organizing a competition? That hasn't been made clear.
Or, are you just searching for possible delegates for a North Carolina competition?


----------



## SFCuber (Jan 29, 2016)

No, I'm trying to find a delegate for a competition (this same one here) : https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?55890-Competition-in-Raleigh-NC-Timers-Wanted


> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?55890-Competition-in-Raleigh-NC-Timers-Wanted


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 29, 2016)

We're working with Chester. You don't need to worry about us.


----------

